# Legal Shift Opens Pandora’s Box for DIY Guns



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not necessarily agree with the thread title, but it is certainly good news for the 1st and 2nd amendment and another step toward neutering gun control.



> Two months ago, the Department of Justice quietly offered Wilson a settlement to end a lawsuit he and a group of co-plaintiffs have pursued since 2015 against the United States government. Wilson and his team of lawyers focused their legal argument on a free speech claim: They pointed out that by forbidding Wilson from posting his 3-D-printable data, the State Department was not only violating his right to bear arms but his right to freely share information. By blurring the line between a gun and a digital file, Wilson had also successfully blurred the lines between the Second Amendment and the First.


https://www.wired.com/story/a-landmark-legal-shift-opens-pandoras-box-for-diy-guns/

https://www.ammoland.com/2018/07/doj-second-amendment-foundation-reach-settlement-in-defense-distributed-lawsuit/#axzz5KxgoONTl


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Gunsmith Cody Wilson Has Won The Right To Distribute Digital Blueprints For DIY Untraceable Weapons-Including AR-15s


https://www.weaselzippers.us/390534-gunsmith-cody-wilson-has-won-the-right-to-distribute-digital-blueprints-for-diy-untraceable-weapons-including-ar-15s/


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What a great thing, how dare the gov try to tell someone they cannot share the thoughts in their mind, thru speech or any other media! I feel the straw that broke the camels back is coming soon. I do not wish it, but when your back is against the wall, what do you do?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> What a great thing, how dare the gov try to tell someone they cannot share the thoughts in their mind, thru speech or any other media!...........


Cuz that's what the gubbamint does best.

There's only two things the government wants from you.... your money and your compliance.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Cuz that's what the gubbamint does best.
> 
> There's only two things the government wants from you.... your money and your compliance.


Very true.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

And the winning continues. I wonder how many liberal's heads exploded when this ruling came down.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As much a win for the 1st amendment as it is for the 2nd.



> Inventor Wins Free Speech Battle with DOJ to Distribute 3D-Printed Gun Designs


https://www.breitbart.com/big-government/2018/07/10/free-speech-3-d-printed-gun/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am still waiting on the NRA to praise this 2nd amendment victory. When do you think that it will happen?



> That's funny-- I don't see any mention of this from Fairfax.
> 
> Generally they're out there claiming sole credit...


http://waronguns.blogspot.com/2018/07/a-singular-victory.html


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have a 2.5GB file full of these designs. Some are rudimentary. Some are impressively complex. Most are just conceptual, with the designer's own comments stating that they've never actually printed it.

Still, it has potential, and it accomplishes Cody's mission.
If we can get these designs into the people's hands, we will NEVER be disarmed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> I have a 2.5GB file full of these designs. Some are rudimentary. Some are impressively complex. Most are just conceptual, with the designer's own comments stating that they've never actually printed it.
> 
> Still, it has potential, and it accomplishes Cody's mission.
> If we can get these designs into the people's hands, we will NEVER be disarmed.


I'm sure manufacturers are going to start making the printers smart enough to recognize an 'illegal' part, just like you can't copy money.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm sure manufacturers are going to start making the printers smart enough to recognize an 'illegal' part, just like you can't copy money.


The "manufacturers" are regular people. We can literally build our own printers and use open source software. You can go full on "no corporations" printing if you want to.
There is no way to stop it. It was started by hobbyists and has become an industry of makers and hackers, unregulated and constantly advancing the technology.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Using a loophole so to speak to still make the files available to the public. Not that I want what he has to offer at this point, but good for him.



> "The American public simply doesn't have the files because I've just chosen not to give it to them. This has all been my choice. This controversy over downloading them is a false one, and a mere technicality, which they are spending millions of dollars on to propagate to the public that they're protecting them from the files. No, nothing's protecting the public from the files; I'm choosing not to give the files to the public yet, and I'll begin doing that next week," he insisted.


https://news.bitcoin.com/exclusive-3d-fun-proponent-defiant-offers-firearm-blueprints-for-sale/


----------



## okey (Sep 13, 2018)

His polymer printed AR 15 lower lasted 600 rds, would handle the .22lr conversion unit with ease, and if you beefed up the weak spots with plastic weld, it would probably survive a lot more 223 rds than you'll survive needing to fire if shtf. What will probably happen is that the uppers and barrels, etc, will get ruled to be "guns" and no longer be shipped by mail to anyone.


----------

